# Detailingworld™ Review- ODK Pro Cleanse and Exhibit



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*DW Review- ODK Pro Cleanse and Exhibit *

The ODK brand have been around for a while and have brought out some brilliant wax, wash and spray products which I am sure we have all tried , for more information on the ODK brand have a look here: http://www.odkwaxes.co.uk/store/index.php

So following a visit to ODK HQ last week I picked up some of the new products which compliment the wax range really well and go a long way to providing a complete ODK detailing solution so lets see how they perform....

I am going to almost do a complete documented wash in this review so please bear with me.

*The Products:*

The products supplied both came in a nice quality PET bottle with the labels matching the usual ODK branding.

ODK Pro Cleanse is a light minty green in colour and unusually for a polish type product is pretty thin in consistency and is also supplied with a really handy pump dispenser which is a great touch, which other brands should follow. Pro Cleanse also smells awesome..... Now i am not the best at describing smells but this stuff really smells good and lingers around for ages.

*ODK Say:*

Pro Cleanse is a micro abrassive paintwork cleanser, it removes all traces of oils, waxes, sealants and other residues to leave a fresh, clean, bare surface ready for any wax or sealnt applications. Pro Clenase can be applied by hand or by machine using a soft pad. Application by hand using an applicator pad and apply a panel at a time, wait 2-3 minutes then remove. By machine work Pro Cleanse to a soft finishing or polishing pad and work the product in until its broken down for a few minutes then remove using a soft microfibre cloth.

Pro Cleanse will remove fine scratches and holograms aswell. With a stunning Refresher sweets scent it makes it even better to use.

So apparently the smell is refreshers :lol:

ODK Exhibit is also supplied in the same good quality PET bottle with the same ODK branding on which looks really smart, this one is a light purple in colour and is a liquid. It also smells awsome of rhubarb and raspberries and looks really smart on the shelf with the rest of the range,ODK Exhibit also comes with a spray head for easy application.

*ODK Say:*

Exhibit is an all out gloss enhancer, easy to use and remove, leaving a streak free, very high gloss finish. Exhibit has a slight polymer to give a few weeks protection, a great way to enhance gloss and top up your exsisting wax or sealant coating. With a stunning Rhubarb and Raspberry fragrance this is a must have. Exhibit is so easy to use and is perfect for finishing your vehicle at home or at a show.

So thats that out of the way lets see them in action.....

*The Method:*

So today I am working on the Xtrail, it ad been a couple of weeks since the last was so was looking more dusty and grimy than really dirty.



So 1st up the car was given a snow foam prewash using the excellent ODK Artic (review here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=371397) then the normal 2 bucket wash using the equally cool ODK Jet (review here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=371765).



The car was dried and was ready for some Pro Cleanse as I was going to apply some wax today.



I decided to use a DA today for application as i only had a couple of hours and a DA would be alot quicker so out it came with a black hex pad.
3 sort of pea sized blobs were applied to the pad which was lightly misted with a squirt of QD.



This was then applied to the bonnet 1st on speed 1 to prime the pad with product then speed 3 to work it in.

The initial 3 blobs were enough for 1/2 the bonnet and the pad didnt feel saturated.



The residue was then wiped off straight away using a soft MF cloth which took no effort at all.

The nice thing was you could really see where you have been.



The whole car was completed in double quick time working on speed 3 a panel at a time and I am pleased so say that any of the Pro Cleanse that got on the trim was easily wiped off leaving no stains.

The finish was awesome and the paint felt really slick and clean, it was hard to see the correctional abilities of Pro Cleanse but it certainly made the paint shine and like I said clean enough to eat you dinner off it.



So after this I thought it might be time to crack out the Gloss Enhancer to add a bit of extra shine ready for wax operations.

Starting on the bonnet 3 squirts of Exhibit was sprayed on then spread around using a soft MF cloth and worked in to the paint, i found it a little smeary so flipped the cloth over to the 'dry side' and hey presto smears gone.



Armed with this information I continued round the rest of the car using the same method.



Even the faux chrome trims came up with zero smears following a coat of Exhibit and came up looking really shiny.



I was really impressed with the finish, everything just looked more showy and blingy and reflections were improved :thumb:



So 2 new products used and really impressed with the finish so far but neither of these products off any kind of protection so some wax is needed.



The wax of choice today was something a bit special and of course from the ODK stable.



There is not much (or any) actual information about this one but it is known as the Jaffa cake.



Using a G3 wax applicator The Jaffa cake was applied to the panels using small overlapping circles, the wax was pretty hard but went on really easily.

The smell of chocolate orange really filled the air at every swipe :argie:



With the temperature being pretty warm at 16deg i decided to do 3 panels then return to the 1st to buff off which turned out to be perfect for removal.
The finish was great, the wax really allowed the natural shine of the paintwork to come through whilst adding a richness that is hard to beat.



And the beading...... well not bad at all :lol:

*Prices:*

ODK Exhibit is £9.99 for a 500ml bottle and is available from here: http://www.odkwaxes.co.uk/store/pro...il-sprays&product=detail-sprays-exhibit-500ml Value wise this is a great value product for a quick shine, very little is needed for a car and unless you go drinking it a 500ml bottle will last a long time.

ODK Pro Cleanse is £11.99 for a 500ml bottle and is available from here: http://www.odkwaxes.co.uk/store/pro...ds&product=polishes-and-compounds-pro-cleanse, Yet again value wise this is a great value product because very little is required so if you are a regular waxer this could prove to be invaluable.

*Would I use them again?:*

On both counts its a big fat yes....

Exhibit is a great little product which can be used for that bit of extra bling and Pro Cleanse is one of those products which you could easily find irreplaceable in the bag.

*Conclusion:*

ODK Pro Cleanse is a great easy to use and hugely impressive prewax cleaner which provides a great base for waxes, is great value and smells superb. If you like to wax and want the ideal base for any wax this stuff is the ideal dedicated solution which as said before will become irreplaceable.

ODK Exhibit is a really cool gloss enhancing spray product which also smells great and by using a 'wet'/'dry' application method doesn't smear. Exhibit does not clean or add much in way of protection like its older brother Entourage all it does is add gloss. Its hard to convey in the pictures but you can really see the gloss levels increasing when its applied.



*Thanks for reading :wave:*


----------

